# Portland Rides?



## island schwinn (Feb 13, 2015)

Any rides in Portland next Friday or Saturday? Vintage preferably.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like I won't bother taking a bike then.
I thought Portland was a vintage bike mecca and rides were always happening.


----------



## adventurepdx (Feb 17, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Looks like I won't bother taking a bike then.
> I thought Portland was a vintage bike mecca and rides were always happening.




Portland *is* a vintage bike mecca and rides *are* always happening. But there might always be _vintage _bike rides going on.

You should check out Shift for bike events: http://shifttobikes.org/cal/
And Bikeportland posts weekend events on Friday: http://bikeportland.org/
But sorry, don't know of any vintage rides going on Friday or Saturday. (Though there may be a vintage ride on Sunday, but that doesn't help you.)

Of course, you can always bring your bike along and cruise along solo. Make sure you end up at Velo Cult, you might find some other vintage enthusiasts lurking there.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the tips.next time I'm up for an extended stay I can catch some rides.too much road to cover and not much time.have to go to Dundee and Sherwood Friday,then seaside and Astoria Saturday and then Kennewick Sunday and down through Idaho Monday.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 21, 2015)

Every second Sunday at Lucky Labrador brewery 1940 NW Quimby St.  12:30 ish


----------

